# Phoebe got out and my dogs cooperated



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

Just a scary turned neat event in my house:
Somehow Phoebe got out. I have 2 dogs: a German shepherd (saasy) I don't trust near the rats and a basenji (jax) who adores Phoebe to no end. Once I noticed I told sassy "go!" And she ran to the bathtub and sat (never done this before, she must have been able to tell I was serious) and we started calling for Phoebe. I asked Jax "where's Phoebe? " and not 5 seconds later he found her in our shoe cubby. 
I was so relieved and impressed with both dogs respecting me and helping me. Phoebe was quite happy with herself.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh, good dogs! My shepherd mix has a hard time putting up with all my pets (3 rats and a dove), but he does it. If he had his way he would kill them all, as it is he sometimes sniffs them but never bites them! I have never let the rats on the ground anywhere near him because I don't trust he can hold back if I do, but when he does meet them in my hands he is good. Did you teach Saasy to "go" and Jax "where's ______"? Theo knows "where's Mama" and can track her down for us.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I used to be able to trust my cats with my rats. If they escaped, I could call in Countess and she would sniff them out for me. She just didn't equate rats with hunting. Both my dogs, my Late Aaerro, and my current dog Myrrh, are/were mousers. I have a lot of trouble keeping Myrrh at bay and always lock her up when the birds/rats are out


----------

